# I've hit a wall on Field/Animal Is it normal ?



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes it happens.just hang in there and practice your bad targets. As far as the animals go they are tough . I struggle with those myself just stay focused on the center it will come together for you


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

zmanastronomy said:


> Hello everyone. Like the title states, I've hit a wall with my score on Field/Animal.
> My best first 14 score is 265 and constantly shoot 260-262. It's like I can't move forward.
> My best animal is 286, but I am usually at 282-284.
> Am I alone here. I'm a top shooter at my local shoots, but it's a personal achievement to go farther with scoring.
> ...


This is my first season in Field Archery so I can't provide any advise from my archery experience, but I can provide some thoughts based on other similar competitive shooting. First question is under what circumstances are you dropping points? Early or late in the course, up hill, down hill, slopes, in competition with unfamiliar shooters? See how your scores fare in tournaments outside your local club. It will likely have some effect.

If your scores are consistent, it should be easier to isolate of when your shot breaks down. Depending on how you answer this first question will dictate where to focus your efforts. Form, fitness, and mental focus are usually where those last elusive points can be found regardless of the sport. Perishable skills, which even when mastered, can shift over time requiring you to continue to assess how your train and compete.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Shooting state/sectional and national level shoots against better shooters will help. Some other things that can help:

1. Finding the right release. There is only one out there that you will shoot the best. Same thing with a bow, but more so with release. 
2. Getting stronger and fitter. So many people get tired before they get through with a round.
3. Round up a shooting partner who is now much better than you, and who can be depended upon to travel. Go to LOTS of shoots.
4. Lots of practice and lots of SCORING. Every arrow has to count. Score actual rounds as much as possible.
5. Keep a journal. Record practice and tournament scores, all changes to equip, & critical measurements of setup. Check these measurements daily---only takes a minute. 
6. Practice in all kinds of weather. Learn to shoot in rain and wind. You will be ahead of 95% if you can. 

My experience comes from years back, but most is still applicable, I think. You will get out of it only as much as you put in. No magic bullets.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Everyone hits a wall....the only way to get through that wall is with practice and real work. And I mean real work. 

I am at a wall...have been for years....but I won't get through it because I don't practice anymore or really work. I can shoot for a few weeks and work on my shot and form for a month prior to getting into shooting field again and I will shoot in the 270s for a half...then as soon as life gets back in the way it's back to the wall. Mid to high 260s. Stuck in the 530s... Which is fine for me. 

But if your not happy with how your shooting...the only way to get over the wall is to work for real...just like it is with any other sport or discipline. You can't get better at gold by buying new clubs and playing the same way once a week or every few weeks....and just like in golf practicing wrong wont make you better either....well it can give you a few strokes :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'm not alone in this. Sometimes it feels like it though.
I guess I should feel blessed that my wall hit in the mid 60's instead of in the mid 30's on score.
I was reminded by a dear friend that I shoot with, that once you reach a certain level in scoring, the next few points are the hardest to get.
I have very good form, and use a Stan Shootoff that I like very well. I've noticed that it takes me about 30-40 arrows to get warmed up and settle in so the pin slows down on the float.
I practice at least an hour a day on form and release.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's A LOT of arrows just to get warmed up. Have you thought about doing a little stretching prior to shooting? Just basic stretches will help you big time I think. Even adding one of those stretchy bands should help you tremendously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Hitting a wall is sometimes confused with reaching your potential. I think at times not getting to the next level we construe as being a down fall when it may be the best we have.
Nothing wrong with reaching your potential and still getting beat. I do that a lot! :becky: 
As I age, I have learned that me reaching my potential doesn't mean personal bests any more. It is just the best I have at the moment.
Reach for your potential every time you draw the bowstring. During a Field round that means 112 times of shooting like you can. That's tough for everyone, including that Broadwater kid. :wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Try getting a coach, instructor, or someone who really knows how to analyze shot form to watch you shoot. I know you say you have good form. I hear the same thing from just about every shooter who "hits the wall," me included. Unless you are a machine, there is something in your form that can be adjusted for the better. It might be a change in anchor, peep height, release form, shot sequence, how you hold your shoulders or elbows, etc. A second set of eyes often sees things that we do not see in ourselves. It falls under the "real work" that Hornet referred to. And yes, I speak from personal experience. My scores took a little hit after making adjustments, but they came back when the adjustments became a natural part of my shot sequence.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am in the same boat, my field and hunter rounds I shoot between 210-220 and my animal rounds are in the 220-260's.
I shoot bowhunter non-sight and fingers.
Don.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

So many things can affect your field/hunter and/or any outdoor scores. Minor form faults that you get away with indoors at only 20 yards will come out and bite you big time once you go past 25 yards or so.

Mental attitude concerning "I can't" has a lot to do with it, too. For my students, I much prefer avoiding that statement and replacing it with, "I WILL try to XXX".

Taking a lot of arrows to "warm up" is one sure-fire way to KILL a tournament score! You have to realize that you have likely set yourself up for failure from the get-go. If you happen to shoot lousy on the practice range, you get tempted to "adjust things" and then shoot even more poor shots and that carries with you to the course. If you shoot well on the practice range, it gets habit forming, so you tend to shoot more arrows to "warm up". You gotta realize that you've likely wasted a lot of your "good shots" on the practice range! MORE "practice arrows" do NOT help you perform better on the course for score. You've wasted valuable energy, good arrows that should be used during the scoring round, and added to your fatigue factor to boot! You're half worn out before you hit the first target.

When I was shooting into the 550's routinely, my practice sessions were always "cold turkey". I'd select a random target number on the range, walk out to that target. Then I'd draw and hold back the bow, hold, settle, aim, and let it down. I"d repeat this process two times. The next time I drew back the bow was FOR SCORE...period. NO PRACTICE SHOTS. I taught myself to be positive about this and to be ready to score from the get go. It saved my bacon too many times to count.

Much of improvement for field and/or outdoor shooting comes from "ProActive Practice" and becoming a "ProActive Archer". There are several sections of "ProActive Archery that involve this approach to set up and practice, varying practice routines, and intentionally mis-setting your sight so that you learn how YOUR equipment performs and how far you miss with a mis-set sight. Those are all very valuable "WHEN" (and not if) a target is mis-marked, or you see that most people are missing high or low. Then you know how far to set YOUR sight for this anomaly.

If you keep practicing in the same manner all the time in the same order and doing the same things and expecting different results - - it isn't going to happen.

CHANGING things? ONLY when necessary. If you've shot 265's or better before, there isn't anything stopping you from establishing a realistic new goal of 267, you "Eat the Elephant ONE Bite at a Time."

The above and more are contained in "ProActive Archery." Simply Google "ProActive Archery" you'll find it quickly.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

One of the things that has helped me the most is to set achievable goals. Take it one target at a time. Really buckle down and focus on not shooting any 16's. When that starts happening frequently, try to shoot only 18's or better. Set goals that you can reasonably reach. When you reach that goal, it puts a little bounce in your step. Then you move the bar a little higher.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

"ProActive Archery" is my archery bible!! There is a wealth of very practical learning techniques in
this book....i highly recommend it!


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

My form has been analyzed by Frank Gandy, a archery hall of fame inductee. I have had a talk with him on this subject and he told me it was the mental aspect of it.
I was at his home today for 4hrs and we discussed several aspects of archery.
Shot sequence and the focus on each and every part of the shot sequence is extremely important to the mental game.
Forgetting the last shot and not thinking of the next shot and only focusing on the shot sequence of the shot you're on was very insightful to me.
He won the World Championship in Yugoslavia several years ago.
As far as reaching my full potential, I've only been shooting a few months, I have just started understanding the nuances of perfect form and shot sequence recently.
Hitting a wall is probably not the right title for my thread. I've realized recently that I'm not really mature enough in the sport to have learned all the things that separate the top shooters from the rest.
I don't expect to shoot like Reo Wilde, but just in the past couple of days, Frank has shared with me some helpful insight on taking it to the next level.
I have read all the responses with an open mind, and it was great info from everyone. 
Frank has seen something in me that has sparked an interest in him to help me with insight that I couldn't figure out myself.
Thanks to everyone for your help and support. I love field archery.
Shoot straight.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Is it certain targets that you are dropping points on? If so get that target and practice it too


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone hit's a wall, some even slump and then get better only to hit a wall again. If you like it' stay at it. Archery is like a rollercoaster, alot of highs and lows. Some that have problems will drop out never to be heard from again! The rest stay in it because it's in are DNA!


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I found my wall today. Fletching contact on the lizard tongue. I looked at where the fork was making contact on my helical fletching and trimmed the lizard tongue down to make it narrower. Instant feedback on groups. I've checked clearance a hundred times and I noticed some very minor scratching on the veins. It wasn't bad enough to shoot horrible, just enough to be a nuisance. Just enough to let me make good scores, but not great scores. 
Whew..... I was going mad trying to figure out why I couldn't shoot the groups that I thought I was capable of shooting.
On a 900 round, I could shoot a 58-59 regular enough to think my fletching clearance wasn't a problem. But the 4 or 5 that would be in the 10 ring were all over the 10 ring.
You don't know the frustration I've put myself through trying to shot better scores. 
Thanks to everyone who gave advice. Please chime in if you've ever went through this sort of misery.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I just got out of the low 530's to shoot 542 and thats after I misdialed 65 yard 65cm and throw the arrow a foot over the boss.
So I made more then a 10 point improvement in field. I reasoned with my self more. 
When you do each shot there will be a shot that you set up correcty but its not holding as good as you like to see. let down every time this happens
Think about it with the score you shoot you get mostly 5's the chances are if its not holding sweet let down set the shot up again the chances are it will work out better next cycle.
So I made a 10 point increase by increasing my standeds on what a good sight picture looks like. I must of letdown about maby 30 times out of 112 shots it felt silly letting down all the time but it helped the score more then I would of given credit for.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

scottranderson said:


> I just got out of the low 530's to shoot 542 and thats after I misdialed 65 yard 65cm and throw the arrow a foot over the boss.
> So I made more then a 10 point improvement in field. I reasoned with my self more.
> When you do each shot there will be a shot that you set up correcty but its not holding as good as you like to see. let down every time this happens
> Think about it with the score you shoot you get mostly 5's the chances are if its not holding sweet let down set the shot up again the chances are it will work out better next cycle.
> So I made a 10 point increase by increasing my standeds on what a good sight picture looks like. I must of letdown about maby 30 times out of 112 shots it felt silly letting down all the time but it helped the score more then I would of given credit for.


Good to hear....the let downs will go down and the scores should stay there or get better if you keep doing that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> *Good to hear*....the let downs will go down and the scores should stay there or get better if you keep doing that.


Exactly. Good shootin Scott. Confidence is worth more than straight arrows any day.


----------

